# A 'temper with serious health issues, help sign a petition



## Costello (Jul 22, 2013)

*Update*: frontpaging this since deadline is coming near (August 9)

I just got a PM from GBAtemp regular and tgames site owner Mamule


> My children and my wife have the Ehler Danlos syndrom, a rare genetic disease that destroys collagen. Collagen is everywhere in the body (bones, skin, organs...) so you can imagine the damage
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ehlers–Danlos_syndrome
> 
> In the world the only place to get treatment is in Paris. For the entire world. The hospital who is in charge of it wants to stop financing the health support so there will be no more treatments, refunds or anything.
> ...


 
I am so sorry to hear what is happening to your family Mamule, that is so horrible and unfair...
I will be signing the petition myself and in the name of my wife, this is the least I can do.
Please sign: http://www.petitions24.net/syndrome_dehlers_danlos_nous_disons_non_a_larret_du_diagnosti

*EDIT* 





JoostinOnline said:


> You might want to stick this translation of the form at the top:
> 
> 
> > First Name
> ...


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 22, 2013)

I hope this petition doesn't go the way most do.

Best of luck to mamule's family and anybody else with Ehler Danlos whose lives will depend on this succeeding.

And of course, signed.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed!


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm sorry this is happening to you.. Signed.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 22, 2013)

The world feels so cruel lately... signed.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed of course. I'll try pass it around a bit, though I don't know that many people. Buut every sig counts.

I do hope others will do the same so this can reach at least the 50k. Further would be very nice.


----------



## Zaertix (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed, and I'll promote it as much as I possibly can!

Keep your chin up!


----------



## bowser (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm trying to sign but it keeps telling me the shipping address is incorrect. What am I doing wrong? I'm trying to enter the street name and house number.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 22, 2013)

bowser said:


> I'm trying to sign but it keeps telling me the shipping address is incorrect. What am I doing wrong? I'm trying to enter the street name and house number.


Email not address.

Signed.


----------



## bowser (Jul 22, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Email not address.
> 
> Signed.


Oh, thanks!


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 22, 2013)

I care for almost every temper.
Signed ofc.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jul 22, 2013)

I signed it. I hope all goes well for you and your family, and that the hospital changes their mind.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed!


----------



## broitsak (Jul 22, 2013)

Definitely signed, best of luck to you and your family, mamule. I'll also try my best to pass this on to others.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 22, 2013)

You might want to stick this translation of the form at the top:


> First Name
> Last Name
> City
> Country
> ...


 
You get an email, and the second link is for confirmation.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 22, 2013)

I may not know you, but like I said in Xuphor's thread, we're all part of this weird wonky GBAtemp family, whether I know you or not, and I always look out for family.

Signed, and best of luck mate.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh wow... I've heard of this before. There was a news story on it here in South Carolina a couple years, I don't remember what happened to them though... but I signed this so that way I know something will happen with this case. I wish and pray your family well.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed. I wish there was more I could do, though...


----------



## mamule (Jul 22, 2013)

Big thanks at all.
Still missing over than 40000 signs


----------



## Devin (Jul 22, 2013)

Spoiler



Signed.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 22, 2013)

mamule said:


> Big thanks at all.
> Still missing over than 40000 signs


I'll post this at HacksDen. It's nowhere near the size of GBAtemp, but every signature helps, right?

Edit: Here it is Please sign this petition to help treat Ehler Danlos Syndrom


----------



## soulrazor (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed!


----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed. 


Are there any Redditors here? Can someone post the petition there?


----------



## RPG_Lover (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed!


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed!


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 22, 2013)

Whoever doesn't sign is an asshole. I signed.
I wish your family the best, mamule.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2013)

I signed as well.
I hope to donate at least a little when I get paid Thursday, I hope it's enough to help, even a little.


----------



## rock7 (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed,good luck for you and your family


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 22, 2013)

Certainly makes you think about your own priorities when you read stories like this, and the other recent thread (Xuphor).

My main thoughts over these last couple of weeks were, what Steam offers are on today?

While people are living day to day with these terrible medical conditions.

Of course i've signed.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 22, 2013)

Why can't I sign the petition  ? 

It says:


Adressede courriel incorrecte


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed, as well as passed on to a good 20 or so more people.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed, I hope mamule gets lightness in his living.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 22, 2013)

I definitely signed it ; hope they change their minds...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 22, 2013)

What do donations go toward?


----------



## mamule (Jul 22, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> What do donations go toward?


please no donations, is only to displayed more time the petition.
associations do need donations, but it is not the subject, and I would not let me ask you this.

As you say, each account signatures, thank you for creating a topic on HacksDen 

Again thank you all kindly sign.
A community that loves his neighbor is very rare, you can be proud to be part of.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 22, 2013)

I signed. I'll pass it around my usual haunts too. I think I can get over a hundred more signatures.


----------



## mamule (Jul 22, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I signed. I'll pass it around my usual haunts too. I think I can get over a hundred more signatures.


it would be great. thank you


----------



## Walker D (Jul 22, 2013)

Did you two knew that this was a hereditary disease before deciding to have biological children over an adopted one? (just a question really   ...I'm not here to judge anybody by any means)

Good luck for you all  ...Signed.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 22, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Why can't I sign the petition  ?
> 
> It says:
> 
> ...


 

You're meant to enter your email address instead of the house's address.

Also, I signed this as well. I wish you and your family the best of luck.


----------



## mamule (Jul 22, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Why can't I sign the petition  ?
> 
> It says:
> 
> ...


i think is email needed, not street address


----------



## mamule (Jul 22, 2013)

Walker D said:


> Did you two knew that this was a hereditary disease before deciding to have biological children over an adopted one? (just a question really ...I'm not here to judge anybody by any means)
> 
> Good luck for you all ...Signed.


nop, we had our children before knowing disease. before diagnostic, all the sufferings of my wife were cinema "dixit doctor"


----------



## TheLostSabre (Jul 22, 2013)

Consider this signed.


----------



## Langin (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed, I hope he can reach his goal, then he can inspire me to do the same with my goal! I am hoping the best for him! Never give up!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed - and shared Costello's post on my personal facebook page. I never usually do this kind of thing, but if I know I can make a difference on a personal level, I certainly will 

Best of luck to you and your family, mamule


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 22, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> You're meant to enter your email address instead of the house's address.
> 
> Also, I signed this as well. I wish you and your family the best of luck.


 
Oh I see. Thank you.

Signed


----------



## Etheboss (Jul 23, 2013)

To everybody who signs this: it would be a good idea to share the petition on facebook or another social media..i did..hopefully this will generate enough signings.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 23, 2013)

mamule said:


> nop, we had our children before knowing disease. before diagnostic, all the sufferings of my wife were cinema "dixit doctor"


Oh ..that's unfortunate really ..but that's something that life reserve to us really ...things like this are part of life, and if you happened to have to deal with it, I believe that's cause you have the power to do so.

Good luck in your journey bro


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 23, 2013)

Veho said:


> Signed.
> 
> 
> Are there any Redditors here? Can someone post the petition there?


 
I'm on it. I'm not famous, but I'll try to time it. Just tell me where to post it and I'll do it. (In the format of  r/insert subreddit here)


----------



## mamule (Jul 23, 2013)

more than 6000 signs ! advanced beautiful but unfortunately largely insufficient 

big thanks tempers


----------



## Cyan (Jul 23, 2013)

mamule said:


> nop, we had our children before knowing disease. before diagnostic, all the sufferings of my wife were cinema "dixit doctor"


This looks unfortunately too familiar. My sister has a problem for now 10 years (since she was 16), and as they didn't find anything they decided that she has nothing. it's all in her head and she is faking it. She tries things and self medication to find what she has. not the best thing to do, but nobody (at least the doctors and specialist she met) want to take her seriously.


I think I saw a reportage in French TV about that hospital two days ago, telling it will be closed and there were a petition. (Edit: It was the emergency service which was due to end on November, but because/thanks by people's protestation the closing has been postponed)
I thought "a signature doesn't create money, if they decided to close it then a petition will not magically find money to stay open".  Sorry if it's harsh and pessimist thoughts. I wish they decide to keep it open, but in my town they closed specialized services in hospital only based on statistics, not enough cases per year so it's closed and they don't intend to reopen it anytime soon because "nothing tells that people will not go to another hospital anyway". they decided what to do, they don't care about people.

Can't the doctor following you and any other specialists who know what to do still help you from another place? he doesn't have a private consulting place? 
I don't know which care you need, maybe it's not possible to continue the care in another place without the hospital structure.


I'm sorry for you, your family and all other patients left without the care you need.
I hope a solution will be found soon.


----------



## mamule (Jul 23, 2013)

it's not that they want to close the hospital, but the service treating the SED.
Unfortunately, no other doctor is authorized to prescribe treatments for this disease. Fucking life

Merci pour ton post Cyan, je suis désolé d'apprendre cela pour ta soeur. J'espère que de votre côté cela s'améliorera aussi. Courage


----------



## Cyan (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you.
But you need more help than my sister (she has only aches everywhere in all muscles for ten years. she's used to it, don't worry. She would need to go to Paris too, it looks like there's one hospital doing proper tests, at least to give a name on what she has)

If your treatment is helping, I don't understand why no other doctor are authorized to provide the same thing. It's not medically recognized? (sorry, I didn't read all that doctor's website)
They don't listen to people


----------



## mamule (Jul 23, 2013)

we can speak french mp and if you wish. the first symptoms were that my wife dislocations or muscle pain. there is also a hyper laxity, abdominal pain, soft skin (this can make you laugh I know), headaches, vomiting, fatigue, etc ...
All these symptoms are common among everyone, but diagnosed correctly, they reveal this condition.

your sister and my wife can also contact to talk about it, do leave anything to chance


----------



## Coto (Jul 23, 2013)

Cyan said:


> This looks unfortunately too familiar. My sister has a problem for now 10 years (since she was 16), and as they didn't find anything they decided that she has nothing. it's all in her head and she is faking it. She tries things and self medication to find what she has. not the best thing to do, but nobody (at least the doctors and specialist she met) want to take her seriously.
> 
> 
> I think I saw a reportage in French TV about that hospital two days ago, telling it will be closed and there were a petition.
> ...


 

I'm sorry for your situation, i live far away from france, but if you ever need something that can be done through internet, i'm in. Major support for your sis and your family ..

-

Mamule, of course I signed too, and posted via social media netwoks translated into spanish as well. The french government must do something about this!.


----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> I'm on it. I'm not famous, but I'll try to time it. Just tell me where to post it and I'll do it. (In the format of  r/insert subreddit here)


I don't know, I'm sorry. I don't browse Reddit, I don't know the rules    Can't you post it on the main page?


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 23, 2013)

Veho said:


> I don't know, I'm sorry. I don't browse Reddit, I don't know the rules  Can't you post it on the main page?


 
I'll post it under petitions, but I suck at titles for links, mind making one? Like, "Help a guy out", but way more interesting.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 24, 2013)

Okay, good news: My mom has ~2000 facebook friends. (Yes, 2000 REAL friends that she meets IRL very frequently) She's in a very bad mood with me, so if someone is willing to PM a way to approach her to share this, now would be a great time.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 26, 2013)

Why is this thread not on the frontpage? Fuck videogames. This is about life of humans.


----------



## MassiveRican (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm blown away by the continuing BS and quality of care that modern medicine continues to lack. My heart and prayers go out to you and your entire family man, stay strong, and thanks for working on your hobbies which bring joy to many WiiFlow users, it's amazing that you continue to spend some of your free time on things like that. Signed. I hope you get 200K sigs!!

*EDIT:* Indeed this needs more exposure.. I'm putting it in my sig, like wiiubricker said, this is about human life, this site is huge and can really promote healing each other and a sense of community beyond video games, let's help each other.


----------



## mastershoes (Jul 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear this mamule. I really hope things can be turned around, thoughts are with you and your family. Petition signed. Also following MR's lead and adding this to my sig, more exposure the better.


----------



## d.d.d. (Jul 30, 2013)

Signed~  Hope more sign on and that the hospital continues treatment (and spreads out to more hospitals too - one clearly not enough).


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Jul 31, 2013)

Signed.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 31, 2013)

I will help mamule, by getting other people on other forums and websites to sign this..


----------



## chyyran (Jul 31, 2013)

Saw this thread just now. Signed.


----------



## AbdallahTerro (Jul 31, 2013)

As a medical doctor I know how detrimental this disease can be affecting almost any organ in the body.
It's really shocking to hear that a specialized center is gonna stop offering help to these patients!
Signed and posted on my facebook to help in spreading


----------



## ToddofWar420 (Aug 2, 2013)

Signed!


----------



## MegaBassBX (Aug 2, 2013)

You got my voice !


----------



## elridge (Aug 2, 2013)

Added my signature too!


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 4, 2013)

Can this get stickied and on the front page, Costello? It looks like time's running out.


----------



## Fuyumi (Aug 4, 2013)

All the best.


----------



## bj4e2 (Aug 4, 2013)

signed it, hope for the best, stay positive!!!!


----------



## ladypoodle (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed!

I really *don't want* to see you *lose your family* so don't lose hope and keep us updated!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed.

I wish you all the best, if more can be done please do let us know


----------



## Super.Nova (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm a doctor myself and stopping any part of the disease curing process is just as bad as killing the patient.
I just hope everything turns out OK for them.


----------



## Firoy (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed too, i hope the best for Mamude's family.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed. Hope that helps... Even if its a little bit.


----------



## SolidMario7 (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed. I can't think of much to say, but this is a harsh situation. I hope all goes well; my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 4, 2013)

Still not enough people signing.


----------



## jayjay123 (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed.
Mamule, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## [lol] (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed, hope for the best for your family


----------



## stephysanrio (Aug 4, 2013)

Done. Good luck!!!


----------



## Xenirina (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed.
My prayers are with you.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed it from myself and 3 of my family I hope it helps and wish you luck.


----------



## Patxinco (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed, good luck ^^


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 4, 2013)

hmm What do I put for country? US. M P?


----------



## guinness (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a disabled wife, so in many ways can sympathise. Of course,I've signed and my thoughts will be with you and your family Mamule


----------



## raulpica (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed, best of luck Mamule, to you and your family.


----------



## BlackAngel5 (Aug 4, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> hmm What do I put for country? US. M P?


 
You put États-Unis for United States.

Signed, and am posting it to my facebook, so hopefully that'll get a few more signatures. I wish you and your family the best of luck!


----------



## .Chris (Aug 4, 2013)

I signed as well. I wish I could do more.
I pray the best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed.
Its not just in France that the hospital system sucks. Here in Aus I could've gotten my teeth fixed for little to no fee and the government dropped that and now I have to find thousands of dollars to get them fixed. Bit hard when I struggle to find food on a weekly basis.


----------



## Silverthorn (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed.
Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## petspeed (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed. The best to your family.


----------



## mamule (Aug 4, 2013)

14368 signs ! not enough but we knew from the beginning of the petition 

I again thank you all from the bottom of the heart, you have each built a stone building is huge.

When I contacted Costello, I do not think the topic would have been as successful. You are really nice and good people, thank you thank you thank you.

Et merci Costello d'avoir mis ce sujet sur le portail


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed and confirmed

Hoping for the best


----------



## pwsincd (Aug 4, 2013)

The thoughts of my family go out to yours , signed.


----------



## goncalodoom (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed,i also shared this in some others sites,i hope it helps and best of luck to you and your family my friend


----------



## lithium210 (Aug 5, 2013)

Signed.

Prayers to your family!


----------



## loco365 (Aug 5, 2013)

J'ai signé la pétition pour tout les personnes qui suffer de SED.

_I signed the petition for all the people that suffer from EDS._ This kind of treatment is vital to many people, and to stop it is just wrong.

(And yeah, my French kinda sucks, but it's better than pasting it in Google Translate, y'know.)

I'd go posting on my own health problems, but a. I don't wanna jump on a sort of band wagon, and b. My issue isn't as serious as some others' here.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Aug 5, 2013)

Didn't quite understand the language on the page but, signed!


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 5, 2013)

I can't find the USA or the french word for it on the drop-down box to select my country. I want to sign the petition though. Why would they list East Germany, which has't been a country since long before the invention of the drop-down box.

Please help me help this temper.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 5, 2013)

The US is listed as "États-Unis", somewhere near the bottom of the list.


----------



## Aeter (Aug 5, 2013)

Signed and good luck.


----------



## dulume (Aug 5, 2013)

Je suis désolé et peiné pour vous et votre famille, Mamule. Je vous souhaîtes bon courage et vous envoie de la chance ainsi que ma signature pour la pétition.

I feel deeply sorry and sad for you and your family Mamule. I wish you good luck and send you my best thoughts as well as my signature for the petition.

Cheers



InkvaderA said:


> I just joined and saw this and I have to say I feel bad but national, socialized health care is rationed care plain and simple. You should understand that because that's what you've been voting for. Yeah it's free but if your 65 you're not going to get that heart operation or that hip replacement. If you have an exotic disease that's expensive to treat you're out of luck. Think about it the money it takes to treat you could treat 100 other people. Resources aren't limitless and hard decisions have to be made for the good of the collective. Quiescently if the government goes broke so does healthcare. That's the price you pay for national healthcare. Universal healthcare doesn't mean that everyone gets the best or even treated for that matter. As socialist nations go broke these stories will become more common.


 
Yeeeeeah... right. It's clear that it's best not to treat everyone, I mean some deserves it more than others. I feel bad for you.


----------



## GoldenSun3DS (Aug 5, 2013)

I just posted this over on Gamefaqs.com's poll of the day board (it's basically a social board, 99% of the posts there aren't even related to polls) and I also signed it.


----------



## bennyboy371 (Aug 5, 2013)

Been a lurker for years, figured I'd let you know I signed it. Good luck to you and your family. I wish you the best.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 6, 2013)

Regarding the title: *Another 'temper with serious health issues, help sign a petition*

It might be prudent to get rid of the word "another".

Just sayin'.


----------



## Mushkin (Aug 6, 2013)

Signed

Best wishes


----------



## SuperXero (Aug 6, 2013)

signed. i have to assume most if not all of you browse reddit, and if we can get enough hits on it we can try and get this to the front page, obviously not for karma but to help get the word out (i know we arent on there, but if someone would post it). i hope the best for you and your family


----------



## LurkerA (Aug 6, 2013)

Signed.  Best wish to that family..Good Luck!


----------



## Red_Savarin (Aug 6, 2013)

Signed.  Stay Strong!!


----------



## mechadylan (Aug 6, 2013)

Signed.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 6, 2013)

InkvaderA said:


> I just joined and saw this and I have to say I feel bad but national, socialized health care is rationed care plain and simple. You should understand that because that's what you've been voting for. Yeah it's free but if your 65 you're not going to get that heart operation or that hip replacement. If you have an exotic disease that's expensive to treat you're out of luck. Think about it the money it takes to treat you could treat 100 other people. Resources aren't limitless and hard decisions have to be made for the good of the collective. Quiescently if the government goes broke so does healthcare. That's the price you pay for national healthcare. Universal healthcare doesn't mean that everyone gets the best or even treated for that matter. As socialist nations go broke these stories will become more common.


 
His problem isn't that it's expensive, but that the only place in the whole goddamn world that can treat the problem is removing that treatment. *facepalm*


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> His problem isn't that it's expensive, but that the only place in the whole goddamn world that can treat the problem is removing that treatment. *facepalm*


 

Let the troll promote his political views... You know no one takes him seriously... Let him cry for help when he will need medical care and his personal funds won't suffice for it... He will ask for "socialism" then...


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 6, 2013)

Signed.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 8, 2013)

The word "Another" can probably be removed from the title now.


----------



## Saturosias (Aug 8, 2013)

Costello

Should "Another" be removed from the title after the way the other thread(s) ended?


----------



## aleXXXps (Aug 8, 2013)

Signed.


----------



## OverjoY (Aug 9, 2013)

mamule, friend,

I know it's not enough, but of course me and my family members signed.

If there's something else we can do just let us know! 
We wish you and your family all the best.


----------



## Madridi (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm genuinely upset that this petition has not reached the required number of signatures yet.. While the "other temper" was obviously faking all of it and I showed no sympathy, I signed this in a heartbeat.. 

Mamule, GBATEMP is a huge community, if there is anything else we can do, please do not hesitate to ask. I for one would try my best to help from the bottom of my heart.

My best wishes goes to your cause and to your family, and I hope that decision gets reversed or somehow everything works out in the end


----------



## BerserkLeon (Aug 9, 2013)

The petition sent out a message of some kind and Chrome tried to auto-translate it, but as usual the meaning was lost, if the new message is somewhat important would a french-speaker mind translating http://www.petitions24.net/read/6831/15173023


----------



## mamule (Aug 10, 2013)

ok tempers, 17205 signs at the end.... not enough obviously.



BerserkLeon said:


> The petition sent out a message of some kind and Chrome tried to auto-translate it, but as usual the meaning was lost, if the new message is somewhat important would a french-speaker mind translating http://www.petitions24.net/read/6831/15173023


 
The President of the Association thanks all those who have signed and made ​​part of this mobilization.
It offers those who wish to send their e-mail to receive news of the progress of the project...

It remains only to wait and let things happen.

I would talk to you here slightest changes, whether good or bad.

Big thanks gbatemp community for yours hearts !!


----------

